# Renewing Tenancy Agreement without agent



## safee

Hello all

My tenancy agreement is expiring in two months. I just called the agent who got us that property and he said his renewal fee is 500 Dhs. I did tell them that RERA states renewal fee of Dhs 160 but there are still not budging! 

The owner does not live here and all the paper work is done through the owner's brother here in Dubai having his Power of Attorney (POA) under the brother's name. 

My original tenancy agreement is registered under ejari. Will it be ok if I meet up with the POA and we sign the renewal agreement and hand over the cheques? (which is basically what the agent was going to do for Dhs500- The dont even assist with EJARI registration)

Does RERA have a tenancy renewal template? All I could find on their website is a renewal spreadsheet. Has anybody registered their renewed tenancy agreement with Ejari?. How does it work since my current contract is already registered with them and they have all the details. I hope I don't have to start from scratch with them again!

And also, I read somewhere that if the rent is going to be increased, the landlord needs to give 90 days notice. Since it is less than 90 days now, does it mean that the landlord can increase the rent as they didnt notify me? 

Thanks a lot


----------



## rsinner

Call the landlord's brother. 
If he is unwilling to do so, go to any typing center. Ask them to fill up the green tenancy agreement template with the same details as the current one (just changing the dates). If you have special conditions on the back of the tenancy agreement, just photocopy that part on to the new agreement. 
Sign and exchange cheques with the brother. 

No idea on the Ejari renewal. I would suspect that you need to re-register, but call up a typing center and ask? For example, these guys were very helpful on the phone Visa Services for Dubai - CKGS AE . Also, there is a whole list of typing centers (if i remember correctly) on the Ejari website, with phone numbers.


----------



## w_man

+1

I wouldn't bother with the agent. There is no need to go through an agent, it does nothing for the landlord nor the tenant. Just do a direct deal with the landlord. 

I only used an agent the first year and have been renewing directly with the landlord for the last 2. My landlord seems to have a template because he usually brings the contract for me to sign.


----------



## BedouGirl

You can buy the blue lease from http://www.farook.com/

Last time I enquired they were between AED 5 and 10 each. You would need to get them typed. If you don't have access to a typewriter, go to a typing centre. There are loads around in Bur Dubai, Karama and Satwa. Not sure what their charges are per side, but it shouldn't be too much.


----------



## robert19802

safee said:


> Does RERA have a tenancy renewal template? All I could find on their website is a renewal spreadsheet. Has anybody registered their renewed tenancy agreement with Ejari?. How does it work since my current contract is already registered with them and they have all the details. I hope I don't have to start from scratch with them again!
> 
> Thanks a lot


Renewing a tenancy contract and registering it with Ejari is now very simple. You can send an Ejari registration request online and get a tenancy renewal template for free. Find more info here: Download Tenancy Contract | Ejari Registration


----------

